# klonopin and phenibut



## vicaversa6922 (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone tried that combo i bet it would be great i'll try it when i get my order of phenibut and let ya know how it is.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i would guess that all you would need is klonopin.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

The Klonopin is a surefire anxiety dampener. The Phenibut is basically the GABA molecule bonded to a phenyl ring for increased lipophilicity (i.e, it can cross the blood-brain barrier a lot more than GABA itself). However, I have read more than a few reports that claim Phenibut is generally only noticeably effective for a few days until it becomes ultimately ineffective. I don't have any personal experience with either of these two drugs, so I can't say for sure, but it's something to consider. 

As long as you have Klonopin at your disposal, your anxiety should be manageable at least. Good luck! Let us know how your respond to the Phenibut. I'm considering buying some of the powder Phenibut and mixing it into a milkshake or something on the nights when I'm having trouble getting to sleep. My current method for getting to sleep when I otherwise cannot involves taking promethazine, small doses of Xanax, and even Compazine (if it's really a pressing issue). While this method isn't particularly troublesome, I figure a Phenibut milkshake might be a more pleasant way to end my evenings than cramming a fistful of pills down my throat :b

Again, best of luck! And remember, let us know how the Phenibut goes!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Of *all* the things I've tried which actually work in a hard-hitting positive way, with the exception of alcohol which just makes you drunk and unfocused, Klonopin and Phenibut were really the only ones.

I've went into my experiences with both meds in the past, so I don't want to repeat myself on here, but Klonopin works for a much longer time over the long term than Phenibut does. Another interesting profile between them, is that while K-pin can be extremely anxiolytic and sedative, Phenibut is anxiolytic and stimulative. I might recommend Phenibut for people with anxiety, but Phenibut is extremely unpredictable, plus the fact...



korey said:


> However, I have read more than a few reports that claim Phenibut is generally only noticeably effective for a few days until it becomes ultimately ineffective.


...which is true. For some people though, they use it all the time and it helps them, so, again, everybody is different I guess.

Lastly, Phenibut tastes absolutely horrible, so keep that in mind. Mix it in strong sweetened juice, or cap it if necessary. I've never tried the pill form that it comes in, but I've read it doesn't work as well.

I would also agree with Noca that as long as Klonopin works for you in the way that the drug is supposed to work for you, then you won't need anything else as far as anxiety is concerned, but, to each their own.

Good luck with Phenibut though. I still have some in my medicine cabinet, but I don't really take it anymore because it just doesn't seem to work like it once did. Tolerance for Phenibut builds up faster than Donald Trump's buildings do.


----------



## vicaversa6922 (Aug 13, 2007)

i 've taken phenibut in the past and yes it has a pretty bitter taste. It help w/ sleep and my anxiety klonopin is not completely taking away my social anxiety but ive only been on it 5 days at 1mg a day. i don't feel really tired after taking it anymore so maybe in a few days it will destroy my social anxiety should i up it to 1.5mg? Also i will try phenibut and k-pin and hope it completely gets rid of it.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

vicaversa6922 said:


> i 've taken phenibut in the past and yes it has a pretty bitter taste. It help w/ sleep and my anxiety klonopin is not completely taking away my social anxiety but ive only been on it 5 days at 1mg a day. i don't feel really tired after taking it anymore so maybe in a few days it will destroy my social anxiety should i up it to 1.5mg? Also i will try phenibut and k-pin and hope it completely gets rid of it.


A good rule of thumb is to not expect results too quickly. It can take a while for certain medications to take effect, especially the anti-depressant family of medications, but I was never a fan of those anyway though. As for Klonopin, it can take a little while before the anxiolytic effects of it kick in - a few weeks maybe. It really depends on the person. If you don't feel as tired as you did before, then that's a good sign. If you have severe SA, then 1mg a day isn't a lot at all. If you want to bump it up in .5mg increments every few days or week, then I see no harm in doing that. It wasn't until 4mg that the anxiolytic effects really hit me like a hammer, but in a good way. Also, I don't know of any conflicts between Phenibut and Klonopin (both are very effective GABAergic drugs, but they work differently), but just don't take too much of Phenibut in any given day, or else you may go through the most horrible experiences with it like I did. There's really no such thing as GABA syndrome like there is with serotonin syndrome - technically, it's serotonin toxicity - so you don't have much to worry about any type of lethality with GABAergic drugs. At the most, you'll just get very nauseated, and that's why I find it irritatingly amusing when people state that SSRIs are one of the safest medications around. And that's not even including the suicide factor associated with these ADs.

But again, don't expect results too quickly, which it seems like you're trying to do. The med I'm taking right now can take a few weeks to kick in too, so all I can do is just be patient and let it happen all by itself. I realize you need it to work 5 days a week right away, but it's impossible to force it to work faster than it normally would.


----------



## vicaversa6922 (Aug 13, 2007)

k thanks so should i just take it everyday for the 1st few weeks till it kicks in or just 5 days like i plan on it the future? thanks again


----------

